# Television GTO Appearances



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not really a big deal, but kinda interesting: I was watching an ADAM 12 rerun this evening (I know, I know...but DRAGNET comes on right after!) and I saw a really good close up of a GTO I'd never seen before. You see a stacked chrome headlamp bezel appear from the left side of the TV screen, and a burgundy fender emerges....could it be?? Then, a RALLY ONE wheel with a redline tire (I think...it was pretty quick) follows...then... the 6.6 LITRE emblem! Then you see the whole car pull out of the driveway into the street, turning left and driving away in a quartering shot. Dual extensions, burgundy '66 GTO with black interior, and two wide white racing stripes down the whole top of the car: hood, roof, and trunk! Really close together, not classy like the Chevy stripes. Like 3" apart, an each stripe was about 10" wide. The car was 4 years old at the time of this shot, and cherry, but again, goes to show what these cars looked like originally. Satin paint, not high gloss. It had a sheen, but didn't look wet. Kind of dull, even. No Barrett Jackson Glazed Ham Overdone look. It was an unexpected and welcome sighting! I've seen other GTO's in period TV shows and movies, but this was a particularly good shot of the car, and better yet, it was an early goat!!arty:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i remember seeing a nice 66-67 convertible driven by larry hagman in i dream of jeanie


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's another Adam 12 episode with a 1965 GTO. It's about drag racing.

Hulu - Adam-12: Who Won? - Watch the full episode now.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I find myself watching old shows just to see if there are any GTOs in them. Sad I know...... I have no excuses.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i like watching the old shows just for the cars in the show,it just was a simpler time


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

I forgot to mention, this episode has a young **** Clark playing the drag strip promoter and a drag race featuring the 65 GTO smoking a Plymouth. It's worth watching.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I guess a web filter blocked the first name of the former American Bandstand host, **** Clark.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

66tempestGT said:


> i remember seeing a nice 66-67 convertible driven by larry hagman in i dream of jeanie


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

6T5GOAT, thanks for the link. And thanks for all the positive comments, everyone. I watched that episode just now, and it's great! The bonus is that the '65 GTO is Blue Charcoal, and runs 12.35 @ 123mph, smoking the Mopar badly. The minus is the rear wheel wells were hacked oversize for the big tires, just like all the "older kids" used to hack the '55-57 Chevy's when I was a kid in the '60's. It had gray primer around the wheel arches, and was prety rough in that area. It was a stick car, as you could see the Plymouth loading his converter, while the Goat just sat there ready to launch. An added Bonus was Gary Crosby (Bing Crosby's son) as Officer Wells in the stalled out '68 Camaro. Great stuff!!!!! I'll bet that Goat didn't live to see 1980, though.....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

6T5GOAT said:


> Here's another Adam 12 episode with a 1965 GTO. It's about drag racing.
> 
> Hulu - Adam-12: Who Won? - Watch the full episode now.


I just watched it, very cool. Love the 62? Impala with the fenderwell headers, and the old Mopars. Lots of cool old hot rods in that show:cheers

Did Major Nelson have dif year GTOs in I dream of Jeannie, or were they all 65s? God, I used to love Flipper and Hogan's heroes, but no GTOs, lol.. Get Smart, he had a Sunbeam Tiger, bad a$$ car.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Geeteeohguy, I didn't realize Bing Crosby had a son or that he was an actor. There was also a Superbird or Daytona parked next to the GTO in one scene.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Jetstang, I think Major Nelson drove different year Pontiac's in the show. Here is a link to some of them:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

6T5GOAT said:


> Jetstang, I think Major Nelson drove different year Pontiac's in the show.


They def had some coorporate sponsorship, cool cars. 
And many dif GTOs. And some oh so sweet TA's and Firebirds, and big cars.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

a little off topic but i saw a movie trailer the other day that had a nice gold gto getting t-boned. found it, called knight and day.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Major Nelson had a brand new GTO convertible every year, starting in '65. The '65 shows were B&W, so the color is unknown to me, but it's dark. (Probably Blue Charcoal or Nightwatch Blue). The '66 and '67's were fontaine blue/tyrol blue. Pretty sure they were all 4 speed cars! Lot's of stuff to dig thru, now that we have DVDS and the internet!!! Sidenote, Gary Crosby was in a bunch of Adam 12's, and played Officer Wells, a kind of a jerk. In real life, he was an accomplished character actor. He was perhaps the only one of Bing's sons that did not commit suicide, rather he passed away from cancer a few years back. Bing had a stipulation in his will that none of his children were entitled to any of his vast estate until they were 80 years of age. None of them made it.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

maj nelson had gtos firebirds,fullsize cars.all where convertables.also gidget with sally field had pontiacs in it also.the dad had a 65 lemans convertable her best friend in the show had a mustang convertable then got a 66 lemans convertable


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

If I remember right, Bewitched had a GM contract also. Darren drove new Chevy's (mostly Camaro's and Corvette's) all the time. Product placement has become a bit more subtle in recent years.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

sorry, no car reference, but the **** clark reference made me think of this joke...

A strikingly handsome young man walked into the office of a Hollywood agent with his resume and portfolio in hand. The agent reviewed the young man's slim resume and small portfolio with the care that was deserving of his fine young specimen. 

"You have the very obvious good looks and excellent demeanor of an actor. Tell me, have you had any roles that I might be aware of." 

"Other than the requisite high school and college plays, no sir," said the handsome young man. 

"I dare say I know the reason why, with a name like yours," said the agent. 

"Sir?" 

"Your name. Penis Van Lesbian. That's not a name that will go far in Hollywood. I'd love to represent you, but you'll have to change your name." 

"Sir," the handsome young man protested. "The Van Lesbian name was my father's, my grandfather's and his father's name. We have carried this name for generations and I will not change it for Hollywood or any other reason." 

"If you won't change your name, I cannot represent you young man." 

"Then I bid you farewell -- my name will not change." With that, Penis Van Lesbian left the agents office never to return. 

Five Years Later: The Hollywood agent returned to his office after lunch with some producers and shuffled through his mail. Mostly junk mail, trade journals and the like. There was one letter. He opened the envelope and removed the letter. As he unfolded the fine linen paper, a check dropped from the folds and onto his desk. He looked at the check. It was for 50,000 dollars! He read the letter: 

Dear Sir: Several years ago, I entered your office determined to become an actor. You refused to represent me unless I changed my name. I objected, saying the Penis Van Lesbian name had been carried for generations and left your office. However, upon leaving, I chanced to reconsider my hastiness and after considerable reflection, I decided to heed your advice and endeavored to change my name. Now I am a famous actor with many roles and known to millions worldwide. 

Having achieved this fame and fortune, it is often that I think back to my meeting with you and your insistence that I change my name. I owe you a debt of gratitude, so please accept this check with my humble thanks, for it was your idea which has brought me to such wealth and fame. 

Very Sincerely Yours, 

**** Van ****


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I just happened to come in for lunch last week and my wife had the Price IS Right on TV with Drew Carey and one of the 'big' prizes was a Red 66 GTO HT. It was won by a young lady who literally went crazy when she found out she won the car! Only technical slip was the when announcer while describing the car said that the car had 389 HP which I beleive should have been the engine size. I have never before seen any TV show give away a classic/collector used car before. Usually this type of prize is given away as prizes in raffles etc.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Boy that is odd, but very, very cool! Surprised the "young lady" was all that excited..... It wasn't like it was a new Caddy or something else that they usually give away....


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, I was surprised. If were any of my daughters and they had a choice, I know it would not be the GTO.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't know if it's running all over the country but Pep Boys has a commercial with a black 64 in it that came out very recently...sadly they only give you a quick glimpse of the car and a look at the hood scoops....would like to see more, looks like a sweet ride


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

olde-goat said:


> Yes, I was surprised. If were any of my daughters and they had a choice, I know it would not be the GTO.


My daughter neither. I "think" right now she would pick a Vette. Still very good taste! IMO...... AAlthough, daughter doesn't get a Vette b/4 dad gets one......


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

*Knight and Day?*

I'm not big on Tom Cruise movies, but has anyone seen Knight and Day? Really clean classic GTO. Cameron Diaz "knows" cars, too. Talks carbs and whatnot. Fake as anything but girls that know cars are hot. Kinda like Megan Fox in Transformers. She probably doesn't know jack about jack but working under the hood of that Camaro...


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I find myself watching old shows just to see if there are any GTOs in them. Sad I know...... I have no excuses.


Me too. 

Also, note that a GTO is an "extra" in the "Bullitt" chase scene.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

There was a 68 in the TV show Detroit 187 last week. The actor said "That's a 68 ram air GTO, there are probably only 5 of those in the state (Michigan)". I was thinking a 68 with the ram air option, probably only 5 in the country still.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

*I'll Take Sweeden*

I saw a movie on TCM called "I'll Take Sweeden" from '65. One of Bob Hope's later films. Later in it, Frankie Avalon drives up in a '64 GTO 'vert in Red. Not much is seen of the car, but it's clearly the goat.


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

I was watching the season finale of Mad Men on AMC. The had several advertisments for a new series called The Walking Dead. In one of the last commericials you see The Judge emblem on a silver fender and the next flash is the car flipping so all you can see is the under carriage of the car then it flashes to something else. My girlfriend wants to watch the series not a huge zombie/horror fan. But may watch long enough to make her happy until I can see the car.


----------



## rigosgto (Sep 10, 2010)

I can't believe that someone hasn't brought up the movie 'Sex Drive'. It's a corny movie but through out the whole thing is a sweet 69 Judge.


----------



## rigosgto (Sep 10, 2010)

Check out the "Sex Drive" movie clips on this site: Sex Drive the Movie
One nice 69 judge that is in the whole movie and road trip.


----------



## nv_my_69gto (Dec 11, 2008)

the two short scenes i know of (movies not tv) is in American gangster when Denzel Washington was getting married and they are leaving the church there is a ram air car behind the car Russell Crowe was in, and the other in Mad Max when Mels motorcycle riding friend (cant remember his name) is leaving his singer girlfriends apartment (just before the big crash he has) there is a right hand drive 69 convert in the parking lot. I hit rewind and pause 10 times first time i spotted it lol


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

nv_my_69gto said:


> the two short scenes i know of (movies not tv) is in American gangster when Denzel Washington was getting married and they are leaving the church there is a ram air car behind the car Russell Crowe was in, and the other in Mad Max when Mels motorcycle riding friend (cant remember his name) is leaving his singer girlfriends apartment (just before the big crash he has) there is a right hand drive 69 convert in the parking lot. I hit rewind and pause 10 times first time i spotted it lol


That would be "Jim Goose".


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

rigosgto said:


> Check out the "Sex Drive" movie clips on this site: Sex Drive the Movie
> One nice 69 judge that is in the whole movie and road trip.


Twaz a Lemans with a Judge cloak on.


----------

